# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Θεωρημα επαλληλιας βοηθεια

## Xarry

Στο κυκλωμα που επισυναπτω με ποιες σχεσεις υπολογιζουμε το ρευμα και την ταση στην R1; Ξερω οτι σε πρωτη φαση βραχυκυκλωνουμε την V2 αλλα μετα;

----------


## ALAMAN

Βραχυκυκλώνεις την V1
Λύνεις το κύκλωμα που προκείπτει χρησιμοποιώντας την V2
Μετά βραχυκυκλώνεις V2, λύνεις το κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιώντας την V1.
Τις τιμές που βρήκες τις προσθέτεις για να βρεις το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την αντίσταση στο
αρχικό κύκλωμα.

----------


## Xarry

Μετα το βραχυκυκλωμα με ποιον τροπο λυνω το κυκλωμα; Αυτο δεν ξερω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αν βραχυκυκλώσεις την V2
Το κύκλωμα που προκύπτει είναι
R2//R3 + R1
και το ρεύμα της R1 είναι I=V1/(R2//R3 + R1)

----------


## Xarry

Οκ σ ευχαριστω! Το μελεταω και... εδω ειμαστε :Wink:

----------


## Xarry

> Αν βραχυκυκλώσεις την V2
> 
> και το ρεύμα της R1 είναι I=V1/(R2//R3 + R1)



 Της R1 η της R3 ειναι τοσο; Απο τον υπολογισμο αυτο μου βγαινει το ρευμα της R3.

----------


## somone

> Της R1 η της R3 ειναι τοσο; Απο τον υπολογισμο αυτο μου βγαινει το ρευμα της R3.



Της R1 είναι σωστά τα λέει ο ALAMAN.

----------


## Xarry

Βρηκα τοτε το ρευμα της R1. Την ταση της με ποιο τροπο θα την βρω;

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν βραχυκυκλώσεις την V2
> Το κύκλωμα που προκύπτει είναι
> R2//R3 + R1
> και το ρεύμα της R1 είναι I=V1/(R2//R3 + R1)




αυτο δεν ειναι το ρευμα που διαρεει ολο το κυκλωμα(αρα και την R1)?(εννοω με την V1 πανω ) Προσπαθω να βρω το ρευμα της ,R2,R3 αλλα εχω κολλησει.

----------


## FILMAN

Με μερικές ερωτήσεις που διαβάζω τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου (που δεν έχω). Είναι δυνατόν να λέτε: "Ξέρω το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την R1, ξέρω την τιμή της, πώς θα βρω την τάση στα άκρα της"; Αν βρείτε την τάση του κόμβου 3 ως προς τον κόμβο 4 (10.662V) έχετε βρει τα πάντα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Με μερικές ερωτήσεις που διαβάζω τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου (που δεν έχω). Είναι δυνατόν να λέτε: "Ξέρω το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την R1, ξέρω την τιμή της, πώς θα βρω την τάση στα άκρα της"; Αν βρείτε την τάση του κόμβου 3 ως προς τον κόμβο 4 (10.662V) έχετε βρει τα πάντα.






V(r1)=I*R1  ,κομβος 3,4 της R3 ταση λες.

Vr1=20,79V
τα 10,662v δεν τα βρισκω.
στον κομβο 3 ειναι Vολ-v1-V2-V3=0

30-20,79=v2 και v3
Τα βηματα κατοπιν?

Εφαρμοζουμε τον τυπο  διαιρετη τασης ωστε να βρουμε την ταση που διαρεει τις παραλληλες αντιστασεις και μετα τον τυπο διαρετη ρευματος να βρουμε ποσο ρευμα διαρεει καθε μια?

----------


## vasilllis

δηλαδη εχουμε:

Ιολ=Ι1=2,079Α
V1=20,79V
Voλ-V2,3=0
V2,3=9,19V
I1=Iol*R2/R1+R2=1,714A    I2=Iol*R1/R1+R2=0.364A

Aυτα για την πηγη V1

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εχει μείνει και ένα θέμα αναπάντητο από το 2007: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41061

----------


## vasilllis

> Εχει μείνει και ένα θέμα αναπάντητο από το 2007: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41061



ψαχνω και εγω να δω.
Γιωργο για προσωπικη μου χρηση το ξεθαψα,πιστευω δεν εχει καννενα νοημα να παραθεσω καποιο αλλο κυκλωμα με αλλες τιμες για αυτο σχολιασα αυτο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αστειεύομαι, η θεωρία είναι σχεδόν πάντα η ίδια!
Στις τεχνικές ερωτήσεις μπορεί να έχουν καταργηθεί τα εξαρτήματα...

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, τα 10.662V στα άκρα της R3.

Τα 20.79V στα άκρα της R1 πώς ακριβώς προέκυψαν;

*Λύση χωρίς επαλληλία:*

Έστω V3 η άγνωστη τάση του κόμβου 3 ως προς τον 4 (που θεωρούμε πως έχει δυναμικό 0).

Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την R1 θα είναι: IR1 = (V1 - V3) / R1, = (30 - V3) / 10

Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την R2 θα είναι: IR2 = (V2 - V3) / R2, = (20 - V3) / 47

Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την R3 *θα είναι ίσο με το άθροισμα των δυο παραπάνω ρευμάτων* και ταυτόχρονα θα είναι επίσης: IR3 = V3 / R3, = V3 / 5.

Άρα λοιπόν θα έχουμε: IR3 = IR1 + IR2, ή, ισοδύναμα: (V3 / 5) = ((30 - V3) / 10) + ((20 - V3) / 47)

Πολλαπλασιάζοντας και τα δύο μέλη με 5, έχουμε: V3 = ((150 - 5 * V3) / 10) + ((100 - 5 * V3) / 47)

Και κάνοντας τα κλάσματα ομώνυμα έχουμε: V3 = (7050 - (235 * V3) + 1000 - (50 * V3)) / 470

Ισοδύναμα: 470 * V3 = 8050 - (285 * V3), οπότε: 755 * V3 = 8050, δηλαδή V3 = 8050 / 755 = 10.662V

*Επαλήθευση:*

IR1 = (30 - 10.662) / 10 = 19.338 / 10 = 1.934A
IR2 = (20 - 10.662) / 47 = 9.338 / 47 = 0.199A

Το άθροισμα είναι: 1.934 + 0.199 = 2.133Α

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι και το ρεύμα διαμέσου της R3. Πράγματι: V3 / R3 = 10.662 / 5 = 2.132A

Άρα είμαστε σωστοί, και *το ρεύμα της R1 είναι 1.934Α* όπως ήδη βρήκαμε παραπάνω...

*Λύση με επαλληλία:

*Μηδενίζουμε τη V1. Τώρα η R1 είναι παράλληλα με τη R3 δίνοντας μια ισοδύναμη αντίσταση (R1 * R3) / (R1 + R3) = (10 * 5) / (10 + 5) = 50 / 15 = 3.333Ω

Αυτά θα προστεθούν στα 47Ω της R2 και θα έχουμε τελικά μια ισοδύναμη αντίσταση: 3.333 + 47 = 50.333Ω η οποία, με εφαρμοζόμενα τα 20V της V2, θα δώσει ένα ρεύμα: 20 / 50.333 = 0.397Α. *Το ρεύμα αυτό δεν θα περάσει ολόκληρο από την R1, αλλά θα μοιραστεί στις R1 και R3 ανάλογα με την τιμή τους.* Επειδή η R1 είναι διπλάσια της R3, τα 2/3 του ρεύματος που βρήκαμε θα περάσουν από την R3, και το υπόλοιπο 1/3 θα περάσει από την R1. Άρα, το ρεύμα της R1 θα είναι το 1/3 αυτού που υπολογίσαμε, ήτοι: 0.397 / 3 =  0.132Α, το οποίο στην R1 που μας ενδιαφέρει θα έχει κατεύθυνση *από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά.*

Στη συνέχεια μηδενίζουμε τη V2. Τώρα πια η R2 είναι παράλληλα με τη R3 δίνοντας μια ισοδύναμη αντίσταση (R2 * R3) / (R2 + R3) = (47 * 5) / (47 + 5) = 235 / 52 = 4.519Ω

Αυτά θα προστεθούν στα 10Ω της R1 και θα έχουμε τελικά μια ισοδύναμη αντίσταση: 4.519 + 10 = 14.519Ω η οποία, με εφαρμοζόμενα τα 30V της V1, θα δώσει ένα ρεύμα: 30 / 14.519 = 2.066Α, το οποίο θα περάσει ολόκληρο από την R1 με κατεύθυνση *από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά.

*Εφόσον τα ρεύματα που βρήκαμε στην R1 έχουν αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις τότε *αφαιρούνται* και προκύπτει το πραγματικό ρεύμα των: 2.066 - 0.132 = *1.934A*, με κατεύθυνση από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά...

----------

bchris (09-12-15), 

ezizu (08-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (08-12-15), 

vasilllis (08-12-15)

----------


## SProg

Με προλαβε ο Φιλιππος αλλα το εκανα που το εκανα..

----------

ezizu (09-12-15), 

FILMAN (08-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (08-12-15), 

vasilllis (08-12-15)

----------


## vasilllis

Εισαστε αρχηγαρες!!!
Φιλιππε τα 20v(αφορα μονο την 1η πηγη) με τον νομο του ωμ.λογικα θα πρεπει να αφαιρεσω οτι βρω απο την δευτερη για να βρουμε την πραγματικη ταση.
Πιστευω οτι το πιασα το θεμα.
Θα τα κανω μια επαλήθευση το βραδακι .
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## SProg

> Θα τα κανω μια επαλήθευση το βραδακι .



Αν εννοεις τα αποτελεσματα...δεν χρειαζεται.

Untitled.png

----------

vasilllis (08-12-15)

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν εννοεις τα αποτελεσματα...δεν χρειαζεται.
> 
> Untitled.png



Ναι αυτα εννοω.να δω που κανω λαθος θελω.

----------


## vasilllis

οκ.παιδες .το πιασα!!!!
την ταση που εχει καθε αντισταση πως την βρισκουμε τωρα?
Δεν ειναι V=I*R?

----------


## SProg

Ναι, η ταση που στα ακρα της ειναι V=I*R . Εαν θελεις και παραδειγματα για το θεωρημα ή για οποιοδηποτε αλλο πες μου να σκαναρω.Εχω καλο υλικο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι, η ταση που στα ακρα της ειναι V=I*R . Εαν θελεις και παραδειγματα για το θεωρημα ή για οποιοδηποτε αλλο πες μου να σκαναρω.Εχω καλο υλικο.



 Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο θα τα ηθελα.
Την βρηκα την ακρη.οκ
Σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## stratos111

> Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο θα τα ηθελα.
> Την βρηκα την ακρη.οκ
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους.



http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee...nic/biblia.php

1oς κύκλος 'Α τάξη 
βιβλία  κυκλώματα Συνεχούς και Εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος http://www.pi-schools.gr/download/le...lassomenou.zip
κεφάλαιο 4 
Μέθοδος επιλύσεις σύνθετων ωμικών κυκλωμάτων σελ 103 είναι η ίδια άσκηση με άλλα νούμερα.

----------

vasilllis (09-12-15)

----------


## vagos89

Καλησπέρα! Ενω προσπαθουσα να βρω τα ρευματα με το θεωρημα της επαλληλιας  στο παρακατω κυκλωμα επεσα πανω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα. προσπαθησα να το λυσω με οσα ειδα εδω αλλα και παλι δν μπορω να βγαλω τα νουμερα που επαληθευω στο προγραμμα. μπορεις μηπως καποιος να μου εξηγησεις πως υπολογιζονται τα ρευματα στο δικο μου κυκλωμα?


Χωρίς τίτλο.pngΧωρίς τίτλο2.pngΧωρίς τίτλο3.png

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν βγάζεις την πηγή *ρεύματος* για να υπολογίσεις, την αντικαθιστάς με *ανοιχτό κύκλωμα,* όχι με βραχυκύκλωμα!

----------


## vagos89

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! Επομενως οταν βγαζω την πηγη ρευματος, υπολογιζω την ολικη αντισταση που ειναι (R3//R4 )+R1+R2=6Ω και στη συνεχεια υπολογιζω το ρευμα στην R1 που ειναι ΙR1=18/6=3Α= IR2.?  Στη συνεχεια για να βρω τα ρευματα στις R3 και R4 το υπολογιζω με διαιρετη ρευματος?

----------


## SProg

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! Επομενως οταν βγαζω την πηγη ρευματος, υπολογιζω την ολικη αντισταση που ειναι (R3//R4 )+R1+R2=6Ω και στη συνεχεια υπολογιζω το ρευμα στην R1 που ειναι ΙR1=18/6=3Α= IR2.?  Στη συνεχεια για να βρω τα ρευματα στις R3 και R4 το υπολογιζω με διαιρετη ρευματος?



Στο σχημα πανω σου δειχνει 0A γιατι το ρευμα ειναι εξυπνο και παει ολο απο το βραχυκυκλωμα.



Δεν χρειαζεται καν διαιρετη ρευματος ουτε πραξεις,τωρα εσυ καντο να το δει ο καθηγηγτης.2 ιδιες αντιστασεις θα μοιραστουν απο το μισο ρευμα.

----------

FILMAN (28-01-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! Επομενως οταν βγαζω την πηγη ρευματος, υπολογιζω την ολικη αντισταση που ειναι (R3//R4 )+R1+R2=6Ω και στη συνεχεια υπολογιζω το ρευμα στην R1 που ειναι ΙR1=18/6=3Α= IR2.



Σωστά!




> Στη συνεχεια για να βρω τα ρευματα στις R3 και R4 το υπολογιζω με διαιρετη ρευματος?



Ε αφού είναι ίσες το ρεύμα που θα περνάει από την καθεμιά θα είναι 3 / 2 = 1.5Α!

----------

